# [FREE] Drum pad DIY



## xeonblade (Mar 26, 2012)

2 Pieces of wood glued together, sanded by hand and glued a mouse pad on top. Feels as close as it possibly can be for free. Mouse pad is foam on bottom (black) and some kind of plastic on top.












BLURRY CRAP















FINAL PRODUCT:










There we go. One practice pad for FREE.


----------



## Deadnightshade (Mar 26, 2012)




----------



## xeonblade (Mar 26, 2012)

That picture always cracks me up


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Mar 26, 2012)

How much.... horse-power does it have? bahaha


----------



## xeonblade (Mar 26, 2012)

Only 1 horse that's hitting the pad. That would be me I guess. I knew there would be horse related jokes


----------



## oddcam (Apr 2, 2012)

Don't forget to practice your "gallops." 

sry


----------



## xeonblade (Apr 2, 2012)

TO BATTLE WE GALLOP! PRRRRRR!


----------



## DeSouzaDan (Apr 4, 2012)

Haha this is great


----------

